

Microsoft demos breakthrough in real-time translated conversations - taf2
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2014/05/27/microsoft-demos-breakthrough-in-real-time-translated-conversations.aspx

======
gregrata
Wow! Not only very cool on the translation side of things - but how FAST they
were talking. Very cool, Microsoft!

